# Is my Half Moon show quality or no?



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

I love my boy but I am looking at him and to me he looks unique with the black rim on his tail fin. I don't know how old he is as I bought him from Petsmart. I know petstore quality but he looks like he has potential. I am going to continue find and grabbing males as I see the best ones out there. What is your opinion?


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

It's hard to give a good eval without a flare pic, but to me he is simply a very nice pet.  Not really a show fish, but a cute pet.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Cute boy, but a few things are not what they should be in a show fish - anal fin looks a bit long, among other things.

He is a pretty fish, definitely a keeper  but keep in mind, it will be hard to find a show that allows pet store purchases to be entered. 

Normally they are between 4 and 6 months when sold in stores, sometimes up to 8 months.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Myates, the boy you have as your avatar, where did you get him? I haven't been able to find one like that. Mo, I am still going to wait for your spawns to come of age. The only reason I have my Half Moon is because I lost Ruby my red and white veiltail female.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah. Sadly my space heater broke and I lost all of my fry. I don't have any left and I just sold my male becuase I though I would be needing to make space but, no. Now I need more fish to make up for all of those fry lost


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh no. That just sucks for you, Mo. I have a question. You can't see it in that picture of my male but he has 2 small holes in his back fin. What could cause it? He had them when I got him.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

You didn't read the stickie... this is no place for pet shop evaluations.

Show bettas are not unique bettas. They must fit a standard. Since you asked you are gonna get the bare truth. 

First dorsal rays on this fish are too short. The out side rays on that tail, both top and bottom and are also too short. Though he may reach close to HM he has crappy edges because of t hos short rays. Anal is too long, too narrow and too sloped. He should be either blue or red and some scales do not even have a even blue color. His condition is ratty and his color makes him ineligible for any class but form and finnage. And he is seriously lacking in both.

He has great potential as a pet. Zero as a show fish or quality breeder.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you Basement Bettas. Do you have any fry? I hear you produce great bettas.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

txbettaowner said:


> Thank you Basement Bettas. Do you have any fry? I hear you produce great bettas.


Not really available. Sorting thru the metallics but have to have fish for the early shows. Are you interested in showing?


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Possibly yes.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

how old is my boy anyway? His fins don't look as full as I thought they would be for a halfmoon. Is he still growing?


----------

